

The Joy of Startup Design. And Sex. - dchs
http://thehappyplug.com/post/413017539/the-joy-of-startup-design-and-sex

======
pedalpete
the article is really an introduction to how our 'lizard brains' react to i/o,
and specifically in the web. But the author finishes by recommending 'the joy
of sex' as reading for your start-up. I'm sure there are better books out
there which explain directly how to design 2 dimensional interfaces to entice
people push and chose.

What books do you recommend for this sort of thing? Anybody read the joy of
sex, and agree that it's the best?

